# Colt Army Special .38



## firechiefsmith200 (Oct 2, 2012)

My dad has a Colt Army Special .38 that is nickle plated with ivory grip and wants to know how old it is and what it's worth. The serial number is: 886562
Any help?
Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Colt's "Army Special Model" revolver is _not_ chambered for the modern .38 Special round.
It was made between 1908 and 1927, chambered in .32-20, .38 Colt and .38 S&W, and .41 Colt. (The .38 Colt and .38 S&W are essentially the same cartridge under different names, and this cartridge is shorter, fatter, and weaker than .38 Special.)

The serial number you quote seems to be wrong for the revolver you name. My source quotes 540000 as the highest number used.
I therefore suggest that you may be misnaming your revolver. Where on the gun do you find the name, "Army Special Model"?

For the best help possible, please post photos of the pistol, as well as close-up pictures of all of the markings present on the gun.


----------

